# Members needed for 7000 acre (total) lease. - 38 yr old club



## LAKOTA (Aug 13, 2005)

Just got back from a work day with DCHA . 

Douglas County Hunting Association needs members. This association has been together for 38 yrs. 

You'll have access to almost 7,000 acres of hunting property located in several counties. Of which include:


Carroll co.         - 3 tracts (285 acres, 1579 acres & 340 acres)
Coweta co.       - 2 tracts (250 acres & 200 acres)
Douglas co.       - 1 tract   (387 acres)
Paulding co.      - 1 tract   (477 acres)
Taliaferro co.    - 3 tracts (833 acres, 744 acres & 142 acres)
Washington co. - 1 tract  (348 acres)
Hancock co.       - 1 tract  (874 acres)
Greene co.         - 1 tract  (234 acres)

Total # of members will be: +- 140

I'm sure that sounds like a lot of members, but it's not. Most of you have been in clubs with 20-25 members. How many did you usually see when you were hunting? 4 or five at the most. Same results in DCHA. We rarely see anyone while hunting. Maybe a truck or two on opening days. 

Each tract of land has an appointed "Land/property manager". 

QDM requirements vary for each tract of land. Most are quality managed in some way (4pts. on one side,  8pt or better, etc.) with a few that follow the standard state regs.

Annual dues for a NEW member is a very reasonable $425. 
Actually, the price is unbeatable for having access to almost 7,000 acres of huntable land.

I cannot answer all questions about every tract of land since I do not hunt every tract. I can tell you that good bucks are taken on every single tract, every year. Each piece of property differs in terrain, so telling you what a particular property consists of will be impossible for me to do. 

If you are interested and need more information, please visit the website at www.douglascountyhunting.com  You will find the By-laws, more on the property locations, more about the club and it's history, etc. there. The website is just starting up and more will be added soon. Plans are to add club pictures, hunting links, associated businesses and more.

You can also call Mr. J. Ontko at 678-494-6607 if further information if needed. 

-


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 13, 2005)

Forgot to add that we are now using a "Pin-in" system on every piece of property. The main purpose of this system is safety.  If you pin-in and don't return from the woods, someone will know where to find you in case your injured. Area maps will be used for the pin-in system.

Another bit of info. is that you can mark 2 permanent stand locations. You will have priority on those permanent locations. If someone enters the area of your permanent stand location before you arrive, you can politely ask them to leave. This is another plus for the pin-in system. You'll know before you enter an area if someone is already there and the general area they are hunting.

If you have more questions, email me or send me a PM and I'll try and answer them as fast and best I can.


----------



## Ga-Spur (Aug 13, 2005)

Best deal I have heard about in a long time.


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 13, 2005)

Forgot to add that there are at least 4 camping sites throughout the property (I think 1 or more have power).

Club food plots on several tracts and we'll be adding more in the future when the membership slots are full. Food plots are OK to plant on any tract of the property provided they are planted as per the by-laws. 

Optional Big buck contest for members inside the club each season.


----------



## 1shot (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi my  name is lamont johnson and i interested in your hunting club.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 16, 2005)

*club ???*

Hey, Lakota, are the Taliaferro  tract's located  out by Sharon ,  from Crawfordville ???????
  we looked at  a club like this  , about 10 years ago, they had old cabin 's 
and camper  at the Taliaferro  tract  ????????     think ther was a older guy living down ther that was running everything  ????    we looked at some of the tract's and they were nice  back then
     thanks  w/t


----------



## gtaff (Aug 16, 2005)

man that sounds sweet I sure wish some were closer to the house.


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 16, 2005)

Lamont,
Shoot me an email with your questions/concerns and I'll try to help you. You can also call the phone #'s in the above post.

---------------------------

WT,

All of the tracts are around the I-20/278 area, near Sharon and Crawfordville. It sounds like the some of the same land you may have looked at a few yrs ago.


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 23, 2005)

Memberships STILL AVAILABLE ~!

Click HERE for an application. Be sure to visit the DCHA website  for more info. and to make sure your are the member we are looking for.


----------



## Walkie Takie (Aug 24, 2005)

*where??????*

p. m. on the way   thanks   w/t


----------

